# Drilling Curb Hole



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

I want to place a drain line along my property, under sidewalk, exiting through the curb. Any idea how to cut the hole in the curb? I haven't measured it yet but it might take 4" pipe, if not, 3" should be no problem. I've seen large drills for vertical drilling but how is it done sideways? Any idea of what kind of pro to call (what category in yellow pages?)? Any idea on cost?
TIA,
Bob


----------



## rwa (May 10, 2009)

better check with the city before you go drilling through the curb


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

I was going to do so, I'm never quite sure who owns what when it comes to curbs. I think you can't do anything to them without their permission but if it breaks/cracks you are responsible for repair.


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

It may not be cutting into the curb that is the issue. It will probably be "what you are discharging" as the issue. For instance- a neighbor put in a "water source" heat pump, ran the drain for city water out to the curb so it would drain into the storm gutter and eventually into the storm drain. The city came down as if he had dumped nuclear waste in there. Now mind you-this was CITY WATER he was putting through his A/C unit and discharging, water pure enough for a baby to drink. They eventually made him get a State Waste Water Discharge Permit, put a monitoring system on the discharge so they can measure the outfall, and he has to have the water tested annually under the State's Standards. BUT-his heating and cooling bills are low. So, check into everything before you drain whatever it is. Good Luck, David


----------



## Chemist1961 (Dec 13, 2008)

`Bob , for a 4 inch hole pipe you will need a heavy duty hammer drill and a matching sized core bit plus approx .125 inch. You could rent one but proceed with caution. I have used one for many years and even with my know how and city approval I would be concerned about cracking a curb due to the hole size versus curb dimension. This is not a quick job. I charge $75 a hole for brick or cinder block, given that I can blow my expensive core bit at any time. 
I would bet what you see is pre formed drainage from when a curb was poured.
Recommend you find a better way and check with your city for sure:thumbsup:


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Legal issues aside, when you go under the sidewalk, the pipe will end up under the curb not through it with either a 3 or 4" pipe. Even if you ran a 2" pipe, it would need to be forced up to curb depth, giving you a low area under the sidewalk.
This would only work if the curb was a lot lower then the sidewalk. Or if you ran the pipe through the sidewalk at the time the sidewalk was poured.
Ron


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

Chemist,
Since you do this for a living, which section of the yellow pages would I find your type of business?
Bob


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

Ron,
I hear what you are saying; however, and I don't know how, my neighbor (away on business right now) has the very thing I want and I know they had used the 4" corrugated flexible black plastic pipe and didn't disturb the sidewalk.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

bob22 said:


> Ron,
> I hear what you are saying; however, and I don't know how, my neighbor (away on business right now) has the very thing I want and I know they had used the 4" corrugated flexible black plastic pipe and didn't disturb the sidewalk.


When he used the flexible pipe, he went under the sidewalk and up to the curb creating a low spot. If you live in a freeze zone, the water will freeze under the sidewalk, ostensibly blocking the drain. 
All this depends on the slope and distance from the sidewalk to the curb.
Ron


----------



## yesitsconcrete (May 11, 2008)

we installed curb drains when in the bsmt wtrproofing biz,,, break the curb down to the gutter surface - install pipe - patch w/cement - done ! ! :thumbup: drilling/coring'll be a comparative pita !


----------



## Chemist1961 (Dec 13, 2008)

Sorry Bob, 
I do drill holes like this through cinder block installing 2" vacuum pipe, but not this type of application. Most guys in my trade don't do the heavy stuff like this and won't have the experience or the tools. An HVAC guy would have the same core bits and tools, some plumbers might as well. My point was, I don't think I would attempt it this way and I have the tools and know how...


----------



## yesitsconcrete (May 11, 2008)

drilling horizontal 2" holes thru block's like a hot knife thru butter compar'd to 4" thru conc curb 6-8" tall,,, IF even possible, this is 1 guy you don't want to meet in a dark alley if he's angry w/you either :laughing: much better you be easier on yourself & use the chipping gun then patch the cut,,, 'course, that's just my opinion having tried it both ways :yes: don't forget you don't own tools - wear rental on a diamond core bit might be buying 1/2 of it w/o using a core drill rig anchored to the gutter,,, why all the overkill sor such a simple job ? ? ? :huh:


----------



## Suzuki91vx800 (Jun 18, 2009)

Just t off of your neighbors drain lol kidding. I suspect you would need to take a section of curb and pour new with your drain hole in it...what are you needing 4" for? thats sewer line size


----------



## Suzuki91vx800 (Jun 18, 2009)

also isnt there a set up kinda like a septic where you dig a hole in the ground but some kind of box in it and fill with gravel and sand or something like that I dont remember...either way it would plug eventually and have to be re done every so often


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

The neighbor's pipe is on the wrong side of the property unfortunately.
I'm trying to drain swale runoff that hits the edge of my property before it goes across my back property so I'm thinking 3-4" is right size. I like the idea of a couple of 2" holes instead of one large 3 or 4" one if it is a lot easier. I'll check the yellow pages for someone to do this. Suggestions as to what category? Concrete? Plumbing? Landscaping?


----------



## Suzuki91vx800 (Jun 18, 2009)

I would say plumbing or landscaping, who ever is more economical for you and will do the work. maybe try a general contractor


----------



## jogr (Jul 24, 2007)

Bob, go visit with your neighbor and find out who he had do it. I agree with Yesitsconcrete. Don't try to bore a hole. Cut/chip down the curb big enough and then patch to match the curb profile with concrete (after you get the city permit).

As far as YP category are you looking for someeone to just do the curb cut/patch (concrete contractor) or the whole drain system?


----------

